# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  چگونگی دوبله کردن بازی؟

## davood_vadi

با سلام.
چه طور می شه فایل های صدای بازی ها رو به فایل عادی تبدیل کرده و صدا خود رو ایمپورت کرد؟
با تشکر قبلی

----------


## green_land

سلام
باید ببینی که گروه سازنده از چه نوع فرمتی برای صوت و تصویر در بازی مورد نظرتان استفاده کرده. بعدش باید بگردی برای convertor این نوع فایلها تا به یک فرمت معمولی تبدیل شوند. بعد از ویرایش دوباره با همون مبدل به فرمت مورد استفاده بازی بر میگردانی و در مسیر اولیه خودش قرار میدی.
مثلا فیلمهای بعضی از بازیها با فرمت bik ساخته میشه که میتونی convertor این نوع فایلها رو توی اینترنت پیدا کنی. اگر خواستی برنامه اش رو بهت میدم :چشمک:  
با این نرم افزار میتونی فیلمهای اول تا آخر بازی رو ببینی و تبدیل به فرمت معمولی mpg کنی.
موفق باشی :تشویق:

----------


## davood_vadi

عرض شما درسته ولی مثلا توی بازی GTA هر فایل که با فرمتی ناشناخته هست حدود هزار تا فایل صدا بازی وجود داره و به خاطر همین حجم فایل ها خیلی بالاستو ممکنه کل صداهای بازی توی یک فایل گنجانده باشه و این کار فقط با یک برنامه ی مخصوص که کدها و شیوه ی طبقه بندی صداها را تشخیص داده و آن را تبدیل کند مثلا من بازی GTA San Andreas رو با یه برنامه ی تحت داس(Dos) دوبله کردم ولی چون نتونستم مهچین برنامه ای رو برای همه ی بازی ها پیدا کنم این تاپیک رو باز کردم.
با تشکر قبلی.

----------

